# Dahlbäck's Polo Project



## friksson (Nov 29, 2004)

nuff said!


----------



## relishgargler (Mar 2, 2004)

Holy crap. I think I'm gonna need a new keyboard if I stay in this thread too long.


----------



## Jurgy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (relishgargler)*


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (JURGY20V)*

oh 
my 
gahd

I'd hit that, twice


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (RedG6)*









What you can do with an unlimited budget? 
Is that street legal?
2Fastdre


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (2fastdre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2fastdre* »_








What you can do with an unlimited budget 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JerseyDubbin (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (RedG6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedG6* »_
I'd hit that, twice

x2
that thing is sick!~


----------



## Abracadaver (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (JerseyDubbin)*

****ing christ.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Abracadaver)*


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (websaabn)*

absolutely sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackMagicPearlR32 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*

wow


----------



## nordicalex (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (friksson)*

dear lord







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubLub (Mar 6, 2005)

Are they on a mission to make the smallest cars the fastest cars in the world or what?
Pure sex though...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (VDubLub)*

mmmmmmm, audi i5 turbo. *jizz*


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

Magnificent...Is that chassis a MK4 or 5??


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (nuugen)*

Just noticed the hood pins on the hatch LOL!


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Lust = dahlback vehicles


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (Polizei_99)*


----------



## Tone-Dogg (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (jettred3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettred3* »_


----------



## ravezy (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (Tone-Dogg)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (ravezy)*

somebody show it in video with the mk4 gti, the infamous red devil, and a new Z06 on the 'Ring!!!!! 
That polo is AMAZING!!








props to Dahlback for continuing to set the bar higher in modded VW's!!!


----------



## Dub or Die (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

....wow







thats just incredable


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (Dub or Die)*


----------



## Vdublin (Nov 18, 2000)

holy F*ing hell i have never seen a more sick ride. thoes are some crazy mofo's 
yo here it is i figured it out!!!
D amn
A ll to
H ell
L ay
B ack
A nd
C hoke &
K eep drooling


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (Vdublin)*

WOW! How many HP's?
Looked better all blue


----------



## BostonRoads (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (vwtuner4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuner4ever* »_WOW! How many HP's?
Looked better all blue

agreed, the carbon fiber needs to be painted the original blue color..but other than that that is a beauty of a mobile. 
why dont we have polos here again?


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (friksson)*

need more info and or videos.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

OHHHHHH MY GODDDDDD


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (BostonRoads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BostonRoads* »_

why dont we have polos here again?









Same reason we dont have lupos... Because american like BIG cars, they dont like little cars - nor diesel powered cars








We (Canadian) are different


----------



## Miss Sixen (May 31, 2005)

wooow, I'm speachless!!


----------



## nstyvdub (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: (Miss Sixen)*

kafbcvle,thuvmdzlsn,vmtruoizsvm,gnzfl mzgfounzg


----------



## ensone (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (mkremer317)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (ensone)*

all i gotta say is holy crap. what all u got into that beast??????


----------



## relishgargler (Mar 2, 2004)

it's a dahlback. http://www.audituning.com


----------



## SN00PY (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (relishgargler)*

absolutly on of the best builds Ive ever seen


----------



## JettA4show (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (SN00PY)*

page 2 owened!
OMG


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (nuugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuugen* »_Just noticed the hood pins on the hatch LOL!


kinda required when you go racing or use carbon fiber body panels








Damn is all I can say


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (friksson)*


----------



## achtungti (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (A2sHAVeddubber)*

J
E
S
U
S


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (achtungti)*

As we have seen before... Hans don't mess around. Bring on the video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (SN00PY)*

oh my...


----------



## toxixwulf (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (friksson)*

where the mirrors


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (toxixwulf)*

is that thing just rear wheel drive . . . I'm havin trouble seeing the front axles if they exist.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (friksson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *friksson* »_nuff said!




















so what kind of mods does he have on the sprinter van in the background?
steve


----------



## aintnowookie (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (vanaman)*

Speechless, just....speachless







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

OMG where's the VID's?


----------



## Bert_23 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (ZEBLOR)*

Ummm, WOW... that is simply amazing. I'm gonna go change my shorts now.. lol


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (BostonRoads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BostonRoads* »_
agreed, the carbon fiber needs to be painted the original blue color..but other than that that is a beauty of a mobile. 
why dont we have polos here again?









y would u carbon fiber over metal? is it possible that the metal panels were remade carbon?....seems to me to be the reason y everything except the unibody is done


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (SN00PY)*

jesus. i guess they've upped the anti?


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (eldo)*

That is SICK!


----------



## flow vdub (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (SN00PY)*


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (SN00PY)*

absolutley insane! i need to move.......now!


----------



## azzkikr (Feb 28, 2005)

holy CRAP!
holy CRAP!
holy CRAP!


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (azzkikr)*

Lucky


----------



## satelliteone (Jun 2, 2005)

love to be a mechanics assistant!. Or just make them coffee all day!
Insane car! cant WAIT to see some footage!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

that is so sick. omg


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Great Raven's Beard that thing is AWESOME http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sixteenvalve (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (SN00PY)*

WOW! Kewl! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ss045 (Jul 19, 2005)

step 1: build FR car
step 2: go out and do donuts. 
pure sickness


----------



## Bymer M Troika (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (SN00PY)*

CRAZY


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (dogmavskarma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogmavskarma* »_









we are not worthy!!!


----------



## vdubaddict12 (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (SN00PY)*

Holy s**t.


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

the work is absolutely flawless!!


----------



## SoCal_GLI (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (BostonRoads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BostonRoads* »_agreed, the carbon fiber needs to be painted the original blue color..but other than that that is a beauty of a mobile. 
why dont we have polos here again?









the CF is before it got painted......hence the pins in everything in the all blue version


----------



## SoCal_GLI (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_is that thing just rear wheel drive . . . I'm havin trouble seeing the front axles if they exist.


nope....here they are right here:


----------



## LittleWhiteJetta (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (manasteel)*

awwww man now my shorts are all sticky


----------



## Kooz (Aug 24, 2002)

Impressive is a word that doesn't do that car justice.......please post some videos ........pretty please!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (SoCal_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCal_GLI* »_

nope....here they are right here:









Um . . . pretty sure those are tie rods not drive axles. If they are figuring out a way to put that much power through that little of a shaft then everyone else in the world is missin something.

As far as the car being flawless that isn't exactly the case. Don't get me wrong, this is an amazing car. But from an engineering point of view there are lots of parts on the car that can be optimized a lot more than what they are currently. One Being those rear Uprights . . . they can definately be lighter. This is also why I believe it is only rear wheel drive because the front uprights (spindles) are considerably smaller than the rears.


----------



## MrPoonerson (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (SoCal_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCal_GLI* »_nope....here they are right here:









WOW PLEXI GLASS AXLES!?!? amazing,i almost didnt see the front axles.
[end sarcasm]


----------



## ensone (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (SN00PY)*









whats this?


----------



## MrPoonerson (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (ensone)*

the new hover golf

.
they are direct wheel mount dynojets







he even broke some, forgot in which shop.


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (MrPoonerson)*

That is one sweet Polo!


----------



## VdubLuv82 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MKII420)*

uuhuhuhhhhhhh.....wow......that is simple amazing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VdubLuv82 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MrPoonerson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPoonerson* »_the new hover golf

.
they are direct wheel mount dynojets







he even broke some, forgot in which shop.
that only has what? 1100 bhp?


----------



## MrPoonerson (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (VdubLuv82)*

something insignificant like that


----------



## gtimini (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (VdubLuv82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubLuv82* »_that only has what? 1100 bhp?









Dahlback claims 850+ bhp but that is what the dyno read when it started listing errors. The car was only at 8000 rpm at the time and it runs up to 11000 rpm so some guys figure it should be putting out 1200 hp at the flywheel. All that I know is that car is amazing and the video's of it are awsome.
Now I want to see the Polo in action.


----------



## SoCal_GLI (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (MrPoonerson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_Um . . . pretty sure those are tie rods not drive axles. If they are figuring out a way to put that much power through that little of a shaft then everyone else in the world is missin something.




_Quote, originally posted by *MrPoonerson* »_WOW PLEXI GLASS AXLES!?!? amazing,i almost didnt see the front axles.
[end sarcasm]


wow, i guess i shoulda put my sarcasm tag so everyone would know


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (SoCal_GLI)*

speechless


----------



## vwstadt (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (vwaddicct07)*

I really wish we could get the polo over here.







What I would give to take that on a track.


----------



## yeahdude (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (SN00PY)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Macho_volks (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (yeahdude)*

dayyyyyyyyyyyyyamn


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (friksson)*

OMG I WANT NOW


----------



## 16v2doorA2Jetta (Jul 15, 2003)

I WOULD DO ANYTHING FOR THAT CAR


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (xgtiride)*

Wonder if it will have the same lack-luster numbers on the track that the MK4 had
:twirls finger:
flame me


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_Wonder if it will have the same lack-luster numbers on the track that the MK4 had
:twirls finger:
flame me

you don't know jack, pagano!








no, no..
i second the motion..


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (MrPoonerson)*

those guys are twisted man
TWISTED


----------



## GTIUSUM 0927 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Dahlbäck's Polo Project (friksson)*

well no need to jerk off tonight


----------



## JBrabbit3814 (Aug 4, 2005)

I give it a 5.9 i still got wood! 
A 10, 10 A F#*KING 10!


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (JBrabbit3814)*

well.. bringing back the dead in the polo forum


----------

